# Iphone 3gs restore issue help plz



## tulipkhan (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi everyone 
I have an iphone 3gs it doesnt go the main home screen give message connect to iTunes 
When I connect and restore when the process is completed then get err message like 1516 err after the phone restarted and again show message on the screen connect to iTunes kindly help me with 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

